# Who do you sell your babies to?



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

So I would like to know to whom you guys sell your young Betta to.

Pet store?
Friends,family?
Neighbors,ect?

let us know!


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Well I never bred so I can't answer your question.. buuuut!

I'm 80% sure my LFS would buy my fish ;p

My next-door neighbours also loves making an excuse to build a stand and sell something, so I wouldn't mind to give them some of my fish for them to sell/keep.

I'm more the kind of person who actually don't like to profit from living beings xD

So I would sell them extremely cheap or just give them if I ever breed my fish. But that's just me lol!

If you get a nice breed you can always try to sell at aquabid (?).


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I sell on Aquabid and to friends I trust will take good care of my babies. 

I won't sell them to LFS because it is like feeding them to the lions imo


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I sell to certain LFS usually non-chains that I personally know the owner and how they care for their betta there is one in particular that has each fish in jars that they clean everyday and each male has a bubblenest everytime I go in. I also tend to give them away to friends or people I trust to care for them.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

PhillipPhish,

Mr. Phish-ing, I would once again suggest that you do a search on our forum for the information you are seeking. It's all out there for you to find.

When you find it, I do hope you will properly credit your sources...


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

I have many friends who are betta fans, I will have them all with collections by the time Im done with them lol I know at least 10 of my babies will get good homes thru them and another 25 at least for my LFS, I know the lady well and she is the only pet store in town so she gets good buisness and will take good care of them, besides she has to drive 2 hours to get the fish she sells now, Im sure she would be happy to save that trip. Anyway, I know by your other questions you still have alot of work ahead of you, and the truth is, even if you get a spawn in the near future, it may take a few trial and error times to get your fry to survive long enough to go to new homes. Do a ton of research and make sure you have everything before you attempt any spawning steps.


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

If my eggs from last night hatch and make it to the sell/give away point, they'll be going to family and mernincrazy will get first pick  I have a very large family, 57 cousins on one side, and they all have kids as well. So no baby will go unwanted or mistreated!


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

LFS (not chains usually), friends, family, Aquabid, etc. 

With my spawn I know a few on here would gladly take them, as well as Aquabid will get rid of quite a few. Then I would offer them up on my Facebook, maybe post some on Craigslist if it was a large enough spawn and I could find people I felt would care for them properly. I'd even post up an ad in some fish stores, too, for serious betta keepers... 

There's tons of places for them to go to.


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

I see. I've most definitely done enough research to consider breeding my fish.

So my LFS would be a good place to sell my babies if I ever had any. I know the owners daughter(as a matter a fact, we go to school together) and I'm sure I could get them to put out Jars instead of plastic cups...


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

About 10 of mine will be going to friends/family. The better ones I want to try AB and the LFS will likely take the rest


----------



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

It depends on what type i am breeding it i breed VT i will sell them to a pet store and for the others most likely aquabid and friends


----------

